# Removing stone marks



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

Alright folks,

I was washing and polishing the car over the weekend and I've noticed lots of stone marks around the front grill. Apart from getting the car resprayed I was wondering what I could do. The car is black and I was wondering if there are any products that could cover these marks.

Cheers,

Mick


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello mate, i dont know if you have a company called "Chips Away" around your area but they will do a full machine buff/polish for Â£140 and it comes out showroom condition. (so they say) mine gets booked in 2 weeks time. ill let you know how it goes


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Let me know how it goes with chips away, I have the identical problem as nick, car is only 8 months old too. Would seriously consider if they are any good


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Chipsaway (and other similar types of repair business's) are only as good the individual operating the franchise.

Some are good, some are very bad...you should also be aware that the type of pant they use couldn't be described as "permanent" Repair looks decent for a year or two and then starts to fade and "drop out"
Fine if your selling a car on which is why these types of operations are so often seen in the used car forecourts.

Try and see an example of their work before you commit...any one in Dundee wants to know what they're like? 
F'ing awful...came home to find him trying to repaint a kerbed wheel without removing the ragged edge, using a paintbrush that would suit a 3 year old and paint that was more bronze than silver. He left quickly!

Dave


----------

